
Dfinitiy raises $61M for blockchain cloud - ksajadi
https://venturebeat.com/2018/02/07/dfinity-raises-61-million-for-blockchain-based-cloud/
======
yueq
Same team from Konify.
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/koinify](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/koinify)

------
r3demon
Do they really need blockchain for that? 61M is quite a lot for a project
without any product out yet.

